# Im smokin....



## Tc breezy (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm smoking on blue dream right now. Great stuff. Calming, drowsy feeling.good for an insom like me. From my ten legged perc bong with ice catch and secret chamber. Hits hard but so smooth makes you feel like something ripped your soul out and left you cold and empty after you release the smoke so condensed from inside your lungs. I love my weed and I love my bong. Bongs name is Mathilda. I named her after the song called "this is from Matilda" by alt-J.


----------



## Just fooling (May 15, 2016)

Love the blue dream myself but mine I consider to be a daytime smoke. I guess everyone's different but I can agree it is great smoke and way fun to grow. Especially outdoors. Monsters!


----------



## MeJuana (May 15, 2016)

I got Kush Dream which is almost finished now I am counting the days until it is done. I need an Indica dominant that still has a lot of Sativa effects to it so I am very hopefully this will be my daytime Indica. One thing is for sure it yields really heavily..

DNA Genetics 'Kush Dream'
Blue Dream x Captain Krypt OG
80% Indica / 20% Sativa
Flowering Time: 60-70 days
Yield: Possible record braker


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 26, 2016)

These all sound amazing and something I should definitely consider for my family member who gets stressed out a lot, thanks for sharing. I don't think I have ever personally tried blue dream but it sounds quite interesting!


----------

